# I am meeting a great guy soon and I am bricking it?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey. So my boyfriend and I had been having troubles for a while.. I mean he is such a great guy but throughout our relationship I had been having doubts. We went on a break a week ago and in that time I realised our relationship was more platonic. I finished things on Sunday. He took it well, he knew it was a long time coming.

Anyway. About a month ago I had been talking to another guy online. I started to reallyyy like him. This was another warning sign for me, I mean if I truly loved my boyfriend why was I refraining from telling this other guy I was in a relationship? Now I have ended things with my bf we are not holding back, and I really feel this guy has something my ex was lacking, particularly sexual chemistry. Before I met this guy I had been worrying for a while if I was asexual.. I even lost feeling sexually and never thought about it. But now I am always thinking sexy thoughts.. This guy is incredible.

We are going to meet up asap. It could be next week, it could be next month. But I am terrified. My heart is pounding out of my chest just thinking about our meeting. I am scared to order food and drink in front of him. Scared of him seeing me walk and talk. Scared of not being funny.. I just feel like there's no way in hell he could like me in person.

How do I get over these doubts? Even when I am in a healthy relationship I still think how the hell can this other person like me? I really want to get stronger and be able to be confident in myself.

Another thing is. I was asking for advice on another forum about this whole situation.. and somebody said I only like this new guy because I am looking for validation and excitement. Yes, I love the excitement and the rush. But could I really be looking for validation? I was not looking for anyone else.. I just happened to meet this guy and felt instantly drawn to his personality. Now that someone has made these comments I am doubting everything..


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

take an etiz. serious suggestion


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe the person who made the validation comment was jealous that you had the strength to move on. Wouldn't listen to it. Most of us at one point or another are looking for a relationship that works. I'd been in a similar situation, living with someone, but it wasn't working, had really been over for a while, and I just moved on before moving out into a separate bedroom (yes, I can hear the comments, and yes, I told the new person the situation, and now we are married, been together going on 6 years). Point basically is that there are no absolutes and everyone's situation is different.

As for feeling nervous and doubting yourself, it's normal. The worst thing though is to "try", forcing yourself to act a certain way. I think the key is to accept it might not work and be prepared to move on. Don't overthink this, don't make it into all-or-nothing ("if it doesn't work my life will be over"!) and just go for it. If it doesn't work, there will be other opportunities - at this point, this is just one of them.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

Liking someone you have met online and having a good feeling about it, means nothing from my experience. I had so many great conversations and women telling me how they like me. However, when we met she was completely different, starting to play games or meeting other guys who she prefered.

If it would be so easy, I would have had already 10 girlfriends...

What is he writing that makes you so horny? Are you sure he doesn't want sex only?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

NewHabits said:


> Liking someone you have met online and having a good feeling about it, means nothing from my experience. I had so many great conversations and women telling me how they like me. However, when we met she was completely different, starting to play games or meeting other guys who she prefered.
> 
> If it would be so easy, I would have had already 10 girlfriends...
> 
> What is he writing that makes you so horny? Are you sure he doesn't want sex only?


I know this guy wouldn't play games.. I totally trust him though I know that will seem unwise to an outsider. I'm pretty good at telling when a guy is just after sex. He's not like that  I have no doubts in my mind!


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> ...But now I am always thinking *sexy thoughts*.. This guy is incredible.
> 
> I just happened to meet this guy and felt instantly *drawn to his personality*. Now that someone has made these comments I am doubting everything..


You like his sex talks or personality? These are two different things.

How can you even be drawn to someone you have never seen or talked to on the phone?

I think you are just looking for attention and excitement. It's the first guy you have met and you are already in heaven :stu


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

NewHabits said:


> You like his sex talks or personality? These are two different things.
> 
> How can you even be drawn to someone you have never seen or talked to on the phone?
> 
> I think you are just looking for attention and excitement. It's the first guy you have met and you are already in heaven :stu


LOL. I've spoken to many guys in the past but there is something particularly captivating about this one! I am going to meet him. I think things happen for a reason and I feel really drawn to this guy. Why try and rain on my parade? Meeting people online is a great way for people with anxiety to date. We will see how we click in person but I feel like it will be very well :3 Is there harm in that?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Also you do realise you can like someone's sexuality AND their personality, right? And what is wrong with liking the attention? Why do people enter relationships if not because they want to feel special? Why do people get together? Because they like eachother, right? I want to make him feel good, I love knowing I can brighten up his day!


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> LOL. I've spoken to many guys in the past but there is something particularly captivating about this one! I am going to meet him. I think things happen for a reason and I feel really drawn to this guy.


I hear you. I was in the same situation where women told me how they think I am special, intelligent and that we have a great time together. Nothing more happened though. It could be my fault or just having bad luck. I don't know.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Why try and rain on my parade? Meeting people online is a great way for people with anxiety to date. We will see how we click in person but I feel like it will be very well :3 Is there harm in that?


It's great for the first step, but the problems will eventually come later when you meet. Body language, gestures and the voice are very important in terms of attractiveness. You will see how it goes when you meet him :smile2:


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I want to make him feel good, I love knowing I can brighten up his day!


Props to you. I wish a woman would ever say something like this to me. Usually it's me telling her how I want her to feel good around me.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

NewHabits said:


> Props to you. I wish a woman would ever say something like this to me. Usually it's me telling her how I want her to feel good around me.


I'm sorry to hear that. You will find someone who really cares about you though and wants to make you happy! Don't give up.

And this guy and I have exchanged voice clips and we love each other's voices. Will see how it goes in person though of course. There are no guarantees!


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You will find someone who really cares about you though and wants to make you happy! Don't give up.


Thanks. I won't give up. That's for sure. I am dating regularly since two years, but still haven't found someone.

That's my problem: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/problems-showing-sexual-interest-1744945/



MoonlitMadness said:


> And this guy and I have exchanged voice clips and we love each other's voices. Will see how it goes in person though of course. There are no guarantees!


That's great :smile2: I love to send voice messages here and there. Makes it more personal.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

It's normal to feel nervous before meeting someone for the first time, especially for a date. Are you old enough to drink? If you are, why not have a glass of wine before hand just to calm the nerves a little, that shouldnt be an excuse to get plastered though lol, that wouldnt make a good first impression, just one to take the edge off.

Thing is you need to remember also is you are both in the same boat, it's likely that the guy will also be quite nervous on the first date. It's perfectly natural to feel this way.

Are you looking for validation? Only you know the answer to this. Often when people come out of relationships, its normal for your emotions to be a bit all over the place, so it is understandable that you are having some doubts.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

NewHabits said:


> Liking someone you have met online and having a good feeling about it, means nothing from my experience. I had so many great conversations and women telling me how they like me. However, when we met she was completely different, starting to play games or meeting other guys who she prefered.
> 
> If it would be so easy, I would have had already 10 girlfriends...
> 
> What is he writing that makes you so horny? Are you sure he doesn't want sex only?


I told OP this in PM. People are NOT like they are online. Doesn't seem like she gave it a second thought.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Demon Soul said:


> I told OP this in PM. People are NOT like they are online. Doesn't seem like she gave it a second thought.


people only hear what they want to hear, so why bother


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Furiosa said:


> It's normal to feel nervous before meeting someone for the first time, especially for a date. Are you old enough to drink? If you are, why not have a glass of wine before hand just to calm the nerves a little, that shouldnt be an excuse to get plastered though lol, that wouldnt make a good first impression, just one to take the edge off.
> 
> Thing is you need to remember also is you are both in the same boat, it's likely that the guy will also be quite nervous on the first date. It's perfectly natural to feel this way.
> 
> Are you looking for validation? Only you know the answer to this. Often when people come out of relationships, its normal for your emotions to be a bit all over the place, so it is understandable that you are having some doubts.


Thanks for being understanding, I really appreciate this post. I definitely plan on having a drink or two.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

caveman8 said:


> Maybe the person who made the validation comment was jealous that you had the strength to move on. Wouldn't listen to it. Most of us at one point or another are looking for a relationship that works. I'd been in a similar situation, living with someone, but it wasn't working, had really been over for a while, and I just moved on before moving out into a separate bedroom (yes, I can hear the comments, and yes, I told the new person the situation, and now we are married, been together going on 6 years). Point basically is that there are no absolutes and everyone's situation is different.
> 
> As for feeling nervous and doubting yourself, it's normal. The worst thing though is to "try", forcing yourself to act a certain way. I think the key is to accept it might not work and be prepared to move on. Don't overthink this, don't make it into all-or-nothing ("if it doesn't work my life will be over"!) and just go for it. If it doesn't work, there will be other opportunities - at this point, this is just one of them.


pretty solid advice.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

monotonous said:


> people only hear what they want to hear, so why bother


So I should listen to the naysayers and not meet a guy I think I will really like, because he will be a bit different in person? I haven't said I am going to marry the guy! I need to find out. A lot of people who you meet in person aren't who they pretend to be either. Let's ignore all the successful relationships that have come from people meeting on sites like this and dating sites. Let's stay in our bedrooms..


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> So I should listen to the naysayers and not meet a guy I think I will really like, because he will be a bit different in person? I haven't said I am going to marry the guy! I need to find out. A lot of people who you meet in person aren't who they pretend to be either. Let's ignore all the successful relationships that have come from people meeting on sites like this and dating sites. Let's stay in our bedrooms..


You can meet him, no one has said not to, but you should try to get a bit more realistic here. You've never met him yet, so it's scary to read you writing that you "totally trust him" and know he wont play games, and know he's not just after sex. You don't know _anything_ about him. So bring it back down to reality and chill a bit on having such strong feelings.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> So I should listen to the naysayers and not meet a guy I think I will really like, because he will be a bit different in person? I haven't said I am going to marry the guy! I need to find out. A lot of people who you meet in person aren't who they pretend to be either. Let's ignore all the successful relationships that have come from people meeting on sites like this and dating sites. Let's stay in our bedrooms..


No, but you should keep in mind that things might not go as you want to.
Meet him, but don't be too blind to see his shady side if he's only playing you.
You've only been chatting for a little while and you sound completely smitten.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

As over used as the expression is, just be yourself when on your date. If the guy sounds into you, no need to worry about all those little SA quirks that bother you when you meet up. But don't have high expectations for a first date, and don't create an idealization in your mind of how perfect the two of you will be. First dates can go either way or nowhere and like mentioned people online can be much different than in real life.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I DO trust him and I DO know he doesn't just want sex. I was the one who started being suggestive with him. He responded in kind of course. But before that he was just a friend to play online games with. He never so much as flirted with me. I know what I'm doing. Thanks for reminding me why I rarely post here anymore.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> So I should listen to the naysayers and not meet a guy I think I will really like, because he will be a bit different in person? I haven't said I am going to marry the guy! I need to find out. A lot of people who you meet in person aren't who they pretend to be either. Let's ignore all the successful relationships that have come from people meeting on sites like this and dating sites. Let's stay in our bedrooms..


I would guess most online relationships didn't work at the end or they are destructive. Given the fact that a lot of people have severe problems (not just SA) who look for someone on the internet, it sounds realistic to me. I have had over 50 online dates. I know what I am talking about. There were hardly any "normal" girls. Also a lot of women told me how men turned out to be very different when they have met, e.g. being rude, aggressive, just after sex, can't talk in person, etc.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I DO trust him and I DO know he doesn't just want sex. I was the one who started being suggestive with him. He responded in kind of course. But before that he was just a friend to play online games with. He never so much as flirted with me. I know what I'm doing. Thanks for reminding me why I rarely post here anymore.


I was meeting a girl at the beginning of the year who I really liked. We were in contact for about two months before we had our first date (she is living a bit far from here). We also had several phone calls. They way we were writing and talking to each other, I was 100% sure I can trust her and that she likes me a lot (she made several compliments). When we met, my feeling was confirmed and it seemed like she also enjoyed our date. However, two weeks later I found out (due to my questions) that she was also meeting another guy and they already kissed. Not only was I pissed off from her, it also was a huge disappointment. So much talking about trust.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I DO trust him and I DO know he doesn't just want sex. I was the one who started being suggestive with him. He responded in kind of course. But before that he was just a friend to play online games with. He never so much as flirted with me. I know what I'm doing. Thanks for reminding me why I rarely post here anymore.


You wrote to me in a message you would be scared of him not flirting with you anymore if you told him you had a boyfriend. This is the FBI! Everything you say, can and will be used against you 

Were not telling you this to sabotage you or anything. If this works out for you great!!!!! With 5 exclamation points! But throwing away your boyfriend, the one you were going to marry - coming from you so many times on here, for someone you know through a screen is personally not the way I would handle things.

Just like you have wished and wished upon marrying your boyfriend, hyping yourself up for that, just think about that things won't always be - Just have it in the back of your head at least.

But .. What is, is done. I can only hope that this guy is great, and you did the right thing.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> You wrote to me in a message you would be scared of him not flirting with you anymore if you told him you had a boyfriend. This is the FBI! Everything you say, can and will be used against you
> 
> Were not telling you this to sabotage you or anything. If this works out for you great!!!!! With 5 exclamation points! But throwing away your boyfriend, the one you were going to marry - coming from you so many times on here, for someone you know through a screen is personally not the way I would handle things.
> 
> ...


so your advice would be that she should have... married her ex, just because she thought she would once, even though her feelings changed? This sort of thing happens all the time... people fall out of love, or realize they never were in love, far into a relationship.
And anyway, knocking the idea of meeting someone "through a screen"is so archaic. It is just another way people have of finding each other. 
I think she's made it clear that she is meeting up with him to calm exactly the same concern you seem to have for her: whether or not things would work in person as they do online. There is absolutely zero wrong with that. otherwise, the reality is very much just breaking up with this guy because "what if it didn't work". 
I'm only saying all this because it takes a lot of courage to do what she's doing and all this pessimism would really affect _me, _at least, in a bad way if I were in her position. What her goals are right now are reasonable.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks again, pied_vert!

Yes I did express that I thought I would marry my boyfriend. He is perfect on paper, but in reality I realised I just did not love him the way I thought. We felt like friends, and marrying him would have been like wedding a best friend. We would have laughs and fun times for sure, but at the end of the day I did not want sex with him. 

I feel way better now having broken up with him. That speaks volumes and I don't doubt my decision at all.

Plenty of people have met spouses online! I am really not sure what difference it makes.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd keep a level head to be honest. He may be a perfectly fine guy, but you just had a breakup and your view may be a bit biased. He seems to be all the things your ex boyfriend wasn't and this new guy seems so ideal now because of that. You seem to be compatible in some ways, but you don't actually know each other well. Take your time, get to know the guy face to face first and in the meanwhile make sure you have processed your breakup so it wont hit you out of a sudden.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Trust me, I am not hung up over my ex. We were just like friends and I was over it a while ago, it just took me a while to realise it. My head is clear


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Trust me, I am not hung up over my ex. We were just like friends and I was over it a while ago, it just took me a while to realise it. My head is clear


Then meet him :3 You can tell him that you re nervous beforehand. If he's a lovely guy he'll understand and anyway he wont expect you to give a performance. (avoid lettuce and very high heels and you'll be fine)


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

dune87 said:


> Then meet him :3 You can tell him that you re nervous beforehand. If he's a lovely guy he'll understand and anyway he wont expect you to give a performance. (avoid lettuce and very high heels and you'll be fine)


He has anxiety too, he knows I have anxiety and I always tell him my worries. He gets it


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just meet the guy. If it fails for whatever reason at least you will know you rolled the dice. It will be good exposure therapy.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> Just meet the guy. If it fails for whatever reason at least you will know you rolled the dice. It will be good exposure therapy.


I plan to! Thanks


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

pied vert said:


> so your advice would be that she should have... married her ex, just because she thought she would once, even though her feelings changed? This sort of thing happens all the time... people fall out of love, or realize they never were in love, far into a relationship.
> And anyway, knocking the idea of meeting someone "through a screen"is so archaic. It is just another way people have of finding each other.
> I think she's made it clear that she is meeting up with him to calm exactly the same concern you seem to have for her: whether or not things would work in person as they do online. There is absolutely zero wrong with that. otherwise, the reality is very much just breaking up with this guy because "what if it didn't work".
> I'm only saying all this because it takes a lot of courage to do what she's doing and all this pessimism would really affect _me, _at least, in a bad way if I were in her position. What her goals are right now are reasonable.





dune87 said:


> I'd keep a level head to be honest. He may be a perfectly fine guy, but you just had a breakup and your view may be a bit biased. He seems to be all the things your ex boyfriend wasn't and this new guy seems so ideal now because of that. You seem to be compatible in some ways, but you don't actually know each other well. Take your time, get to know the guy face to face first and in the meanwhile make sure you have processed your breakup so it wont hit you out of a sudden.


I like this response better than mine. It was what I was trying to say with the whole marriage thing. Basically stay down to earth, or calm your tits or whatever expression you wanna use.

But anyway, what I PMed OP to do was to take the break up a little bit slower. Move away from each other first, but still be officially together. Give each other some space first, check if you actually miss the other person. Stay alone a little bit. Think alone.

Basically what OP does is an issue for a lot people. They act before they think. Just to give you an example, I did a quick google search.

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14353/this-is-the-biggest-relationship-mistake-you-can-make.html

My real friend did EXACTLY THE same as OP does, and the girl in the link. "I have never had such a nice relationship before", blablalbalba and half a year later they don't like each other anymore. It was also an overlap relationship. In that period I would call my friend BLIND. I saw it but my friend didn't.

But then again, surely it may work out perfectly fine. It's just that you are typically biased in this period, and you are not the best to judge.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think, that it will work out well, if you can't even order food or talk to him calmed.

I have a crush on one girl and why I'm sure that this it is because I feel very relaxed with her and I don't think about saying things etc. I'm just being myself.

Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

*sigh*

I am not rushing anything. My bf and I lacked sexual chemistry. I normally have a break between relationships but it is not required for me because I am not hurting and we parted as friends. I didn't ask to meet this guy when I did, but I have done. I know what I'm doing. Don't tar me with the same brush as other people.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I am not rushing anything. My bf and I lacked sexual chemistry. I normally have a break between relationships but it is not required for me because I am not hurting and we parted as friends. I didn't ask to meet this guy when I did, but I have done. I know what I'm doing. Don't tar me with the same brush as other people.


People here are just trying to give you some insight that this guy might not be the one for you. They're trying to be helpful, though the comments are a bit critical. But it's not possible to go about life without some criticism.

Since you have strong feelings for the new guy it's really just getting through those first dates and deciding for yourself if he meets your expectations. But echoing what others said, it's important not to create a false idea of how compatible you two are before spending time together in real life.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I am not rushing anything. My bf and I lacked sexual chemistry. I normally have a break between relationships but it is not required for me because I am not hurting and we parted as friends. I didn't ask to meet this guy when I did, but I have done. I know what I'm doing. Don't tar me with the same brush as other people.


Then you were lacking sexual chemistry with your bf from the beginning. It doesn't come and go. You know pretty much from the beginning if you are attracted to someone or not. What usually puts relationships off are personality traits, if you don't fit to each other (which might change over time).

I have also noticed you talk a lot about sex (from this guy and your bf). Maybe you are focusing too much on this part. For a healthy relationship you need both, sexual attraction and personality.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

NewHabits said:


> Then you were lacking sexual chemistry with your bf from the beginning. It doesn't come and go. You know pretty much from the beginning if you are attracted to someone or not. What usually puts relationships off are personality traits, if you don't fit to each other (which might change over time).
> 
> I have also noticed you talk a lot about sex (from this guy and your bf). Maybe you are focusing too much on this part. For a healthy relationship you need both, sexual attraction and personality.


Yes, I know that. I'm not stupid. I adore his personality :3


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yes, I know that. I'm not stupid. I adore his personality :3


What your rational mind says and what you are attracted to are two different shoes.


----------



## sentencegenerator (Feb 6, 2016)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I DO trust him and I DO know he doesn't just want sex. I was the one who started being suggestive with him. He responded in kind of course. But before that he was just a friend to play online games with. He never so much as flirted with me. I know what I'm doing. Thanks for reminding me why I rarely post here anymore.


People just don't want you to get disappointed if he _does_ turn out different. Because there is no way to know. What's wrong with saying that? Nothing wrong with being optimistic, but if you are _too_ optimistic you could be disappointed.

You sound basically _certain_ about him, that's the thing. Nobody is being mean just saying to bring it down a little just in case.

Anyways, hope it goes well.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I am seeing him tomorrow. ****, I'm scared


----------



## singlet (Feb 28, 2016)

What a joke. Dumped the poor sap and with a new bloke in one month. Hypergamy is real.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I know this guy wouldn't play games.. I totally trust him though I know that will seem unwise to an outsider. I'm pretty good at telling when a guy is just after sex. He's not like that  I have no doubts in my mind!


You haven't met him yet though. LOL

Some guys are great actors....


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I am seeing him tomorrow. ****, I'm scared


Tell us how it goes! I'm so curious.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't be so judgemental. I had been talking about my doubts with my bf for a very long time so he knew the break up was a long time coming. We were more like friends. I didn't ask for the timing to be this way but I met this other guy when I met him. I am hardly shouting about it on Facebook. Should I wait longer to live my life?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

FunkyFedoras said:


> Tell us how it goes! I'm so curious.


Will do! I am seriously bricking it..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Don't be so judgemental. I had been talking about my doubts with my bf for a very long time so he knew the break up was a long time coming. We were more like friends. I didn't ask for the timing to be this way but I met this other guy when I met him. I am hardly shouting about it on Facebook. Should I wait longer to live my life?


In my experience, if someone uses the word hypergamy in a sentence, you should generally ignore what they are saying tbh. It will have very little to do with you as an individual.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

He's amazing <3


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> He's amazing <3


Yay!:clap


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Glad the date worked out.

BTW what is 'bricking it'? I don't follow the new fandangled slang words youngsters use these days.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

McFly said:


> Glad the date worked out.
> 
> BTW what is 'bricking it'? I don't follow the new fandangled slang words youngsters use these days.


Its an English term that for means doing a brick sized plop out of fear. Said plop is often laid directly in the trouser because of the intensity of the fear.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Its an English term that for means doing a brick sized plop out of fear. Said plop is often laid directly in the trouser because of the intensity of the fear.


Oh okay, haha.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

singlet said:


> What a joke. Dumped the poor sap and with a new bloke in one month. Hypergamy is real.


Jealous?

She indicated things had been heading south for a while. And she has an opportunity with someone she really likes....if she waits due to some imaginary timeline you're supposed to hold out for, the chance might pass by. Why wait?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> He's amazing <3


Nice :smile2: I wish a girl would say this to me. I am dating since more than 2 years without success.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

caveman8 said:


> jealous?
> 
> She indicated things had been heading south for a while. And she has an opportunity with someone she really likes....if she waits due to some imaginary timeline you're supposed to hold out for, the chance might pass by. Why wait?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using tapatalk


thank you! <3


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

details


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah so we spent two nights in the hotel and he dropped me off home, he's just driving back now. The evening I met him I just drank a **** load of vodka to settle my nerves! He was so so lovely.. we just spent the entire time in the hotel watching TV and cuddling. I was nervous as hell around him and drank way too much! But what an incredible guy, so affectionate, so smart, so caring! He was everything I hoped and more


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yeah so we spent two nights in the hotel and he dropped me off home, he's just driving back now. The evening I met him I just drank a **** load of vodka to settle my nerves! He was so so lovely.. we just spent the entire time in the hotel watching TV and cuddling. I was nervous as hell around him and drank way too much! But what an incredible guy, so affectionate, so smart, so caring! He was everything I hoped and more


 This is awesome! :clap


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

He seems to be a good seducer. I failed to create sexual attraction with my beloved girl. End of the story: let's just be friends.

Looks good for you. Easy for women.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

wow, TV and cuddling in a hotel after too much vodka, that sounds sooooo cute. eeeeeeeeeee I'm so glad.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

pied vert said:


> wow, TV and cuddling in a hotel after too much vodka, that sounds sooooo cute. eeeeeeeeeee I'm so glad.


It was amazing, thank you! Went way better than expected, I was super nervous but there weren't as much awkward silences as I thought there would be. Thanks again for your advice, you REALLY helped


----------

